# St. Patrick's Day



## Dusty (Mar 17, 2022)

Leprechaun made me send it. LOL


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 17, 2022)

Good one.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 17, 2022)

Raspberry = pbbbt  LOL


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 17, 2022)

So is a Leprechaun's flask full of mouthwash? lol
@Dusty you have way to much time at the computer


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> So is a Leprechaun's flask full of mouthwash? lol
> @Dusty you have way to much time at the computer



Yes you may have that correct however what else is there for an old lame buzzard like me. My routine usually include visits to my doctor's, visits with hospital therapy staff, ordering up medical prescriptions. Keeping track of my lovely wife, our faithful dog, and loving family,
great-grandchildren that are so precious and special.

Going for walks is out of the question besides I'm not allowed to drive. Time spent working on my computer is my way of connecting with friends and the world. Posting a wee chuckle to the list is my way of saying thank you for being there to my friends.

Say my prayers ever night which is a blessing.


----------

